#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекция ламы Оле Нидала в Риге.

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем вас, 30 июня, посетить лекцию ламы Оле Нидала. Лекция пройдёт в зале кинотеатра «Рига», ул. Элизабетес 61, начало лекции в 19:00.

До встречи!

www.budisms.lv

----------

